# Honda Generator EM5000SX carb issues/questions



## EJ Machine (Nov 20, 2016)

Guy - thanks for the help beforehand. 

Got a Honda 5000SX generator from my father and it was leaking fuel and not running great. I bought a replacement carb and there is no vacuum port on the carb insulator so I m unsure what to do there....There is a vacuum line that looks like it runs to a solenoid. 










Also, got it back together (new plug too) and it will immediately die if the auto throttle is turned on. Any ideas of what to do?


Thanks,
Eric


----------



## sherlywang (Oct 18, 2017)

Honda is very popular in this forum. 

I purchased a Propane Generator from Central Maine Diesel a few years ago. 

20 HP Honda engine, Italian generator head. 
Paid about $2300 plus shipping via Paradise Freight which was a few hundred. 
I see the price is just a bit higher now... But the one I want most is cummins which i saw from a website. 

Recently it blew a capacitor. Central Maine sent me 2 for the price of one even though it is out of warranty. $39 total for two. 

I looked at generators on island but a similar Honda at Quality electric was close to $6000 and it wasn't even a 13750kw. More like 8 or 9000kw if I remember right..... 

They have many generators at great prices but this is the one I settled for. 

Quiet, no smell, propane lasts forever........


----------



## Roy Najecki (Aug 8, 2020)

I realize this is four years late, but I just found this forum. I also have the Honda EM5000SX generator and had carb problems in October 2017. The engine would surge unless the choke was on so obviously one of the carb jets or emulsion tube was clogged. I tried cleaning the carb but that didn't help. So I bought a $20 HURI carb from Amazon. That new carb didn't solve the problem. I did notice the HURI carb gasket and plastic spacer gasket didn't have the passages for the low idle speed (auto throttle / no load). So I bought an OEM Honda carb 16100-ZE3-F12 (made by KEI HIN) for $139 and voila, it worked and still does. I kept the old OEM carb and this time clean it in a vibratory tank. As you probably know it is a PIA to get the carb on-and-off because of the several springs, hoses, and rods that are connected.


----------

